

Pricing your consulting: You're doing it wrong - ahoyhere
http://www.slash7.com/articles/2009/1/7/pricing-your-consulting-you-re-doing-it-wrong

======
russell
Hard to say if the article has anything useful to say. I think it says that
you should examine the opportunity cost of the things that you could do if you
weren't consulting. Well that's true of an ordinary job.

What it doesn't say is that you need to factor in the cost of insurance,
vacations, down time and the like when setting a rate or even if consulting is
a good deal. If you are making $120K as an employee, is $70/hour a good rate?
Probably not, likely you will be losing money.

